# Leg Machine Review



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

£200. Image Pro II Leg Machine.



The good things.

Easy to put together.

Takes 1" or Olympic weights.

Nice smooth fluid movement when using.

Cost was good, comparable machines seem to be upwards of £350.

Takes up to 100kg of weights.

The bad things

it came in a huge box even though it was self assembly.

I am pretty happy with this for the money.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks good GB


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I think its an essential bit of kit for a home gym, perfect compliment to squats when doing legs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I think its an essential bit of kit for a home gym, perfect compliment to squats when doing legs.


You'll have to Starr charging people to come into your garage soon mate!


----------

